# The Best Sorry Face Ever



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a pic of the Best Sorry Face Ever. Do you have any Sorry Face pics to share?
[attachment=16663:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think that can be topped! LOL! So cute and so very sad.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So cute! I'd forgive him/her for anything with a look like that!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, what a shot. I can't tell if he is sad, embarrassed, shy, guilty........well so much can be interpreted by that look...........It's a KODAK moment for sure!








It's like he's looking at you and saying " Don't let these big brown eyes fool you, I'm a ferocious attack dog."


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Awww!! What a great picture!! Certainly the best captured sorry face I've seen!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, that is a terrific picture


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my gosh, how could one stay mad at a precious face like that?

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I promise it was not me....it was the Maltese.







Precious picture!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

That is, without a doubt, the most adorable, sorry face....


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

my heart is melting...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> my heart is melting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine too...so cute.







I wanna pick him up and give him a kiss.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

SUPER CUTE!
is he urs?
~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, poor guy, i'd have to give him a treat after that, GREAT PIC


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that has to be the best " I didn't do it" expression I have ever seen








I just love that picture


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMG that is tooooooo cute!!!!! What a lil boo-boo face!!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww poor little guy! I wondered what he did!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

just too precious


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is beyond cute! Is he your dog, Scooter Pie's Mom?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh that`s adorable!


----------



## lib bee (Oct 14, 2006)

That is so adorable. My family had a beagle/cocker spaniel mix so he was a beaker. Toby was so sweet but too hyper so when we moved from Canada we gave him to a more athletic family.







Here's a picture where it looks like he's bringing you a flower because hes really sorry....




















-Libby


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">*Darn I just saw that photo within the past two days and I can't recall WHERE!

When I first saw it, I thought "OH THAT IS DARLING". Wonder who he does belong to.

enJOY!
Melanie
*</span>


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't care what he did. You can't be mad at him. I'll bet it had something to do with food. Beagles live to eat.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I feel sorry for him. Great pic.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> Oh, that is beyond cute! Is he your dog, Scooter Pie's Mom?[/B]


Naw, if he was mine I would've shared pics with you all long ago, he's too cute to hide. My SIL sent the pic to me, I think it's just a pic going around the internet. Glad everyone enjoyed it as I did.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

How sweet!!


----------

